# Speed and Fuel HD Channel



## bonipie (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi,
I have been trying to find Speed and Fuel in HD. Using the link to jameslong... file says that Speed and Fuel are on SD channel numbers, but are in HD. The channels are 607 and 612. I cannot find either of these listings in my program listing. Putting the channel numbers in manually does not find them either. Any other suggestions? I don't find Fuel in the SD program listings either. I checked the program listing on the Dish Network Knowledge Base, and find no Fuel (HD or SD) and no Speed HD. Sure would like this programming if it is available.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

607 and 612 are the channel assignments for Directv not Dish.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

DCSholtis said:


> 607 and 612 are the channel assignments for Directv not Dish.


DCSholtis,

Correct the Channel assignment for Speed on Dish Network is 150, and Fuel is NOT available on Dish Network.

John


----------



## bonipie (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, this is a month and a half after my original post-any updates on the Dish availablilty of the Speed HD channel. I am sitting here watching the first of my beloved supercross races of the year. They say it is broadcast in high definition. And, of course, it isn't available to us. Anyone know the latest rumors on this-Speed High Definition? Thanks loads. Boni


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

bonipie said:


> Well, this is a month and a half after my original post-any updates on the Dish availablilty of the Speed HD channel. I am sitting here watching the first of my beloved supercross races of the year. They say it is broadcast in high definition. And, of course, it isn't available to us. Anyone know the latest rumors on this-Speed High Definition? Thanks loads. Boni


42 days till Daytona. They better hurry!


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

ssmith10pn said:


> 42 days till Daytona. They better hurry!


My understanding is that weekend is when SpeedTV will truly broadcast in HD. I think everything is just up converted currently. I could be wrong though. Now whether or not Dish has this channel added by then is another story.

SpeedTV is the channel I would like in HD the most. I could care less about Scifi or USA. That's just me though.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

bonipie said:


> Well, this is a month and a half after my original post-any updates on the Dish availablilty of the Speed HD channel. I am sitting here watching the first of my beloved supercross races of the year. They say it is broadcast in high definition. And, of course, it isn't available to us. Anyone know the latest rumors on this-Speed High Definition? Thanks loads. Boni


The supercross Saturday night from Angels stadium was in true HD on D*. It was not an upconvert. First and only true HD I have seen on Speed so far. And boy did it look good!


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Last year all of the Speed stuff at Daytona was shot on Fox HD cameras and down converted to SD. It looked horrible!


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Dish better get on the friggin' ball. They have 1 month to get Speed HD up and running. Or, they are going to have to find ways to keep me a happy customer until Charlie gets off his duff.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> The supercross Saturday night from Angels stadium was in true HD on D*. It was not an upconvert. First and only true HD I have seen on Speed so far. And boy did it look good!


No shi#? 

I've been passively watching from the sidelines as everyone has posted their "E* better get the ball rolling or I'm gonna' go to D*" comments.

If SpeedHD is finally broadcasting my sports in HD (and F1 at least in 16:9 WS?), I guess I have to start issuing my threats as well.


----------



## humara (Jan 12, 2007)

my contract is up.
i'm giving dish a little grace period to get their ish together. 
i'll miss the vip622 but not that much.

channels that d* has in hd that dish doesn't.

bravo
biography
cmt
fx
mgm
mtv
toon
scifi
smithsonian
spike
usa
vh1
cnn
cnbc
fox business news
weather channel
fuel
speed
tennis


crazy when you list it out like that.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

humara said:


> my contract is up.
> i'm giving dish a little grace period to get their ish together.
> i'll miss the vip622 but not that much.
> 
> ...


No joke, what I like about your list, well minus Toon, those channels have good content to watch, your not talking about RSN's I am or may not get, nor East/West of the same Channel. My contract is up as well, but I am going to wait until April. The Start of BSG.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the MTV/VH1/CMT HD offerings combined into one channel? The MHD channel carried by Dish at channel 9469?


----------



## bonipie (Feb 9, 2006)

Does anyone know why D* carries Fuel, but E* does not? We did change to Direct last year, but the tech convinced us that we did not want to be reinstalling their HD dish every 2 weeks when we move our motorhome. So, we scurried back to Dish. Happy so far, but we lust for Speed HD and Fuel.


----------



## tvsharp (Jan 1, 2008)

saltrek said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the MTV/VH1/CMT HD offerings combined into one channel? The MHD channel carried by Dish at channel 9469?


Yes, there's MHD, but in addition to that, there are MTVHD, VH1HD, and CMTHD as separate channels on D*. As far as I've seen though, they haven't flipped the switch for HD, just upconverted content; which still is better than the SD version (they have some HD content that they could start broadcasting, but I don't know what the hold up is).


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

tvsharp said:


> ...which still is better than the SD version


As long as it's not in stretch-o-vision. I want pillar boxes damnit!


----------



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

bonipie said:


> Does anyone know why D* carries Fuel, but E* does not? We did change to Direct last year, but the tech convinced us that we did not want to be reinstalling their HD dish every 2 weeks when we move our motorhome. So, we scurried back to Dish. Happy so far, but we lust for Speed HD and Fuel.


Not following the "reinstalling" the HD dish every 2 weeks when you move your motorhome... don't you just realign the D* dish like you would the E* dish? Do you know if you need to hit more than one bird to get a signal from D*? I've never had HD in my motorhome but I've always just hit the 119 bird with my SD receiver. Any info would be helpful.


----------



## bonipie (Feb 9, 2006)

We reinstall the dish everytime we move as we have a dish that we 'stow' when we travel-it is not an automatic dish. So, it travels in a basement compartment. The HD dish from Direct was a 5 LNB. We find the 119 sat, then favor the 129 sat a bit (because the signal is always weaker on 129), then 129 and 110 come in. We are pretty good at it since we do it so often. Actually, we are faster (by a lot) than our automatic system we had on our last motorhome.

btw, about previous post, if reference was to any of my posts, we are not greenies, just using what we have. And, in doing so, highly conserve electric, sewer and water-a lot! It becomes a habit-no deprevation felt.


----------



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

bonipie said:


> We reinstall the dish everytime we move as we have a dish that we 'stow' when we travel-it is not an automatic dish. So, it travels in a basement compartment. The HD dish from Direct was a 5 LNB. We find the 119 sat, then favor the 129 sat a bit (because the signal is always weaker on 129), then 129 and 110 come in. We are pretty good at it since we do it so often. Actually, we are faster (by a lot) than our automatic system we had on our last motorhome.
> 
> btw, about previous post, if reference was to any of my posts, we are not greenies, just using what we have. And, in doing so, highly conserve electric, sewer and water-a lot! It becomes a habit-no deprevation felt.


The dish in my motorhome is on top the rig and it can only be pointed at one bird (300 dish will only hit one sat - 110, 119, &#8230 at a time. The question I have is do you know if I can pickup a sat signal pointing to just one bird with the newer HD receivers? I have E* service now looking to upgrade to the 722 or move to D* with the H20 & HR20/21. I'm looking at D* because of HOTPASS (got to have my NASCAR). Also, I've never had an issue taking my E* receiver from my home and using it in the MH. Do you know if D* works the same way? I've heard with D* you need to setup a different account for service on the road.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You will have to point your single dish at the right one bird for the channel you want to watch. The core SD channels are on 119° ... additional channels, most locals and core HD channels are on 110°. Additional HD channels are on 129° and 61.5°.


----------



## melmsrt4 (Jul 17, 2007)

Getting OT with motohome setup. Interested in MotoGP, WorldSuperbike, and AMASuperbike in HD. Any word when E* and Speed will carry those events in HD.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

According to some postings on speedtv.com forums, SpeedHD won't be *available* to 'other carriers' (i.e. Dish, Comcast, etc.) until March. So essentially DirecTV has a lock until that date.

Still no word (as far as I can find) _when_, once it becomes available, other carriers will start carrying it. Supposedly Comcast is getting a lot of requests for it, but they've announced no plans to release it. I have yet to find anything about what Dish is planning to do.


----------



## F1Fan (Oct 8, 2006)

Schizm said:


> SpeedTV is the channel I would like in HD the most. I could care less about Scifi or USA. That's just me though.


Plus 1.


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

humara said:


> my contract is up.
> i'm giving dish a little grace period to get their ish together.
> i'll miss the vip622 but not that much.
> 
> ...


I just switched and you will miss the 622/722. D*'s HR20/21 HD DVR is not ready for prime time. I would label as not working.

As for the additional programming, it is not quite as it appears.

Smithsonian and MGM are part of an additional package for $10/month over and above other packages.

FOX Buisness is owned by News Corp, the parent of D*. It has a show called "Happy Hour" that features hot women in mini skirts on bar stools in HD. Who cares what they are talking about, it is worth it for drool factor alone.

Biography, FX, Spike and USA offer a fair amount of HD.

TWC, SPEED and MTV offer little to no HD content.

FUEL, CNN, CNBC, CMT, VH1 and Toon offered no HD as of mid Januaty 2008.

Tennis HD is on E*, not sure what channel.

Hang in there, Dish will have the act together by summer. By end of year they will have more HD content than D* and some of it might be true HD and not SD up-convert.


----------

